# FAMILY PET MAULS FOUR(GUESS THE BREED)



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Pet dog mauls four in Sydney

A Golden Retriever attacked four people. You can still see the blood on his fur. It was said in the report that it is very unusual for this breed.....blah, blah, blah. How come THIS dog attack is not on the world wide news? The owners are actually thinking of keeping him because they think something "spooked" him. Animal behavior tell me this most likely will not be an isolated incident.

Makes me so mad the way they report this... SO MAD.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

DIRT NAP!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

omg!!! that is ridiculous!!! if that wouldve been an apbt it wouldve been world wide news!!! id have that dog pts!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That doesn't surprise me actually... I had a Golden - had the most unpredictable attitude toward guests.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

They're fighting to keep the dog alive... But I seriously doubt they will get to keep it.

I sure hope not,it is only a matter of time,before ti strikes a gain,next time it could be a kid.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

HA!! I'm not suprised that a golden mauled people. They are so over bred these days that I have seen alot with temperment issues. We also had an attack here in my area on Thanksgiving day about 5 years ago. Golden mauled a 5 year old child so bad that her clothes were soaked with blood and she was in ICU for a few days. It never made it on the news. If that was a PIT BULL it would be all over the news


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Because the Golden retriever is are populair breed they is a gentic disorder that caused agression in the breed. The Netherlands did reseach because we have many agressive Golden Retrievers who one day totaly freaks out and atacks people and animals. We called it Golden Retriever Syndrome. The problem is bad breeding. Dangerous syndrome..because one day everything is normal and the other day the dog becomes grazy.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

They need to show more of these attacks. Cause lots of families have these dogs around small children,and think they're safe.
(No dog should be left with a kid,but you get my drift)


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cindy1979 said:


> Because the Golden retriever is are populair breed they is a gentic disorder that caused agression in the breed. The Netherlands did reseach because we have many agressive Golden Retrievers who one day totaly freaks out and atacks people and animals. We called it Golden Retriever Syndrome. The problem is bad breeding. Dangerous syndrome..because one day everything is normal and the other day the dog becomes grazy.


I think I know what you mean. I have heard of it with Springer spaniels. One day they are fine and then SNAP out of the clear blue. It's called rage something syndrome. I will see if I can find it.

Yeah DUH...its called rage syndrome
http://www.love-springer-spaniels.com/springer-rage-syndrome.html


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Who remembers the story of the I think he was a mayor anyway. He fought for BSL in his city, had it passed. Then a few months later his "labrador" attacks someone, and then of course he was fighting for his dogs right to live. Some BS there....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Who remembers the story of the I think he was a mayor anyway. He fought for BSL in his city, had it passed. Then a few months later his "labrador" attacks someone, and then of course he was fighting for his dogs right to live. Some BS there....


That, my dear, is a perfect example of kharma


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

we fought bsl here last year and there were so many people who came to the counsil meeting telling about bein attacked by labs and retrievers that luckily we were able to pass the vicious dog law... where any breed that showed aggression would be pts


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That, my dear, is a perfect example of kharma


And ain't that a beotch LOL! :goodpost:


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

yea my neighbors have two golden's highly Dog aggressive!!! They bit my pit bull when they were loose because the mother in law is dumb enough to let them roam around and while my dogs were in the backyard with me they got into a scuffle through the fence and the golden latched unto my dog's lip. And it's annoying cuz they come to my fence looking for my dogs! They also knocked down a lady who had a baby in a stroller!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought we couldnt talk about dog attacks.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> And ain't that a beotch LOL! :goodpost:


Just goes to show :roll: - I don't like the idea of anyone getting hurt. But that goes hand in hand with ignorance.



gamer said:


> I thought we couldnt talk about dog attacks.


LoL - Out of the GP 12 commandments, what forum rule number is this?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Just goes to show :roll: - I don't like the idea of anyone getting hurt. But that goes hand in hand with ignorance.
> 
> LoL - Out of the GP 12 commandments, what forum rule number is this?


I dunno I mentioned my son almost being mauled by 2 dogs of a certain breed and got a warning and bashed so I thought it was a no no


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> I dunno I mentioned my son almost being mauled by 2 dogs of a certain breed and got a warning and bashed so I thought it was a no no


Really? It's not listed in the rules anywhere


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah... The Eternal ZZZZzzzzzzZZZzzZZzzzZzz


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Who remembers the story of the I think he was a mayor anyway. He fought for BSL in his city, had it passed. Then a few months later his "labrador" attacks someone, and then of course he was fighting for his dogs right to live. Some BS there....


His dog vanished mysteriously from the shelter too.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Gamer... I don't recall a rule against it......
And I don;t remember a threat about your son either. But I am sorry to hear that!

ps: If it was against the rules, it would have been deleted a while ago :3


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I worked at a shelter where we were taking care of 3 or 4 man aggressive APBTs.. The most dangerous one we padlocked the outside gate and someone took bolt cutters and got their dog back.. I knew where the dog belonged and just straight up told the crack dealing cracker that if his mutt was out again he would not get it back I would make sure a PO unit put the dog down on sight. He wanted to talk  but he realized I was the one who cared for his dog and he also realized that my .45 on command "Hooch" was just waiting for him or his dog to do something stupid. .. He actually apologized and took my advice and moved right out of town; LOL .. another guy stole his dog in the same fashion and well he was arrested for a slew of reasons on top of harboring a vicious animal. .. .. 

People will do what they think they can get away with; he just needs to be put in check!


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I think I know what you mean. I have heard of it with Springer spaniels. One day they are fine and then SNAP out of the clear blue. It's called rage something syndrome. I will see if I can find it.
> 
> Yeah DUH...its called rage syndrome
> Springer Rage Syndrome


Right...Special the red Cocker Spaniels had this problem (well in Holland) It's a defect in the brain or something. I have worked in animalshelters and was several times atacked by those GR. So sad......just bad breeding.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I am a little late on this bbut i saw the pictures and a little footage and this dog was not spooked it was nearly an hour after the attack happend and the dog was still in a very clearly aggitated state and was ready for more, pacing back and fourth the news photo with the blood on its chest is a frame from the same footage. Hell i will fly over there and shoot it myself if it falls through, maybee if it had attacked one and redirected to another you may understand the fight to keep your pet alive but not when four people were all injured. I have the rifle someone buy me a ticket.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i stand behind my belief any dog who bites or shows aggression towards people {and not in a protecting my family kinda way} should be PTS regardless of breed. this family is going to have another incident if they keep him , obviously couldnt control it the 1st time good luck to them next time.


----------

